# ISPConfig 3.1.1 Server FTP funktioniert nicht



## DanielN (25. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,...
ich habe mir diese Woche einen vServer gemietet und ISPConfig 3.1.1
installiert.

Nun wollte ich Per FTP-Client Daten auf den Server Laden aber ich bekomme immer nur folgende Meldung:
"
Verbindung zum Server getrennt
Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für vserver1.neytec24.de
Status:    Verbinde mit 109.230.233.115:21...
Fehler:    Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung nach 20 Sekunden Inaktivität
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
"
Die Serveradresse stimmt, der FTP Nutzer & Passwort stimmen mit 
den Eingaben im Webinterface überein.
Kann mir jemand behilflich sein?
Danke im voraus
Daniel


----------



## robotto7831a (25. Jan. 2017)

Läuft dein FTP Server? Firewall aktiv?


----------



## DanielN (26. Jan. 2017)

Hallo robotto,
Danke für deine Antwort.

ja Server & Firewall sind aktiv.
ich habe nun einen Test gemacht und die Firewall deaktiviert.
Jetzt konnte ich mich mit allen FTP-Benutzern einloggen und zwischen dem Verzeichnis hin und her hüpfen.

Nun Firewall wieder aktiviert und mit den getesteten FTP-Nutzern klappts jetzt auch wieder. Allerdings, sobald ich einen neuen FTP-Benutzer anlege, funktioniert mit dem neuen Nutzer nix. Ausser wenn ich die Firewall deaktiviere und dann wieder aktiviere.....

Gruß
DanielN


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2017)

Setz mal die passive port range in pure-ftpd und öffne dann diese ports in der Firewall: http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ange-in-pure-ftpd-on-denian-and-ubuntu-linux/


----------



## DanielN (26. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Till,... Danke für die Hilfe , es scheint als war das die Lösung.
nochmal Vielen Dank


----------

